# Chemo for Hermangiosarcoma



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi guys, It's been a rough week. So grateful for all the kind messages for my Jingles, who was diagnosed with hermangiosarcoma following an emergency splenectomy. I know way too many of us have this crushing experience.

We meet with the oncologist next week, and my questions for you who have been through this are as follows:

1) Where was the cancer initially found? (e.g., spleen, liver, heart?) 
2) What influenced your decision to do chemo following surgery?
3) How many good days vs. bad days did your baby have?
4) How much longer were you able to prolong their precious lives?

I'm so heartbroken. I want to do what is best. Right now, she has all that golden spirit shining through in full force. She is such a blessing to us.

Thank you for your help and any advice you can give.


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

Our Peaches had cancer in her spleen and parts of her liver. Oncology vets removed spleen and sectioned liver. We chose to try one round of chemo...trying to extend her life for a few more months. The chemo almost killed her....2 days of thinking she was dying. She recovered and we chose not to use any more treatments, but we did use the Chinese herb, Yunnan Baiyao, which kept her from having more bleeding of her tumors. She lived for 3 months after her surgery. In that time, she was pretty much her normal self, though WE could tell a bit of difference in her activity level. She was never in pain, as the end grew near she was off her food and was struggling to breathe....the cancer had made its way to her lungs. After 1 1/2 days of this, we chose to put her down. She met our vet, who came to our home for the procedure, at the door with tail wagging! It like to have killed us losing her. My heart breaks for you and all of the Golden lovers who have had to endure this cancer.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Our Flirty had hemangio, vet removed spleen and cancer was seen on the liver. We decided not to go with chemo, it was already in her liver and we knew the chemo wouldn't prolong her life. She lived for three weeks after her spleen was removed, and they were a good three weeks. She bounced back from the surgery like nothing had happened. She, too, was on Yunnan Baiyo, we even administered the tiny red pill once when she had a bleed. Unfortunately the cancer took over. 


It was a roller coaster every day, watching her every move. We loved her like crazy and spoiled her those last few weeks.


My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Jingles diagnosis, here is a thread that may be helpful for you-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

Sending good thoughts and many prayers to you and Jingles.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Our sweet Haylie girl was diagnosed at age 6 with lymphoma when I noticed her neck was swollen. We opted for chemo. She went to the vets every other week for her chemo. Her quality of life improved almost immediately. You would never know she had cancer except for her shaved wrist. She lasted a yr longer on chemo. I miss her. Prayers and good luck to Jingles. Agnes


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. We are pretty sure our 5 year old boy's cancer originated in the liver. By the time we had found it, the cancer had spread to his lungs and there was nothing we could do. Our story is similar to "Peaches" who posted above. Oliver was still active and no one but us could tell something was wrong. He lived for a little over a month after we found out. I had him on CBD and Turkey Tail oil but not sure if it made a difference. When the labored breathing began we knew we would have to take him in. We waited about 2-3 days. He ate a cheeseburger slide and cantaloupe on the way to the vet. These dogs are amazing and true to their nature even when not feeling well. Hope you have a good vet visit and many, many more good days with Jingles.


----------

